# Discount coupons for Primeabgb



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am going to purchase SMPS from Primeabgb.  Can anyone provide me discount coupons for the same.

Regards
Rohit

I am still waiting for the same.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2011)

what discount coupons....???


----------



## sparx (Mar 25, 2011)

Why will some one provide you with discount coupons??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am going to purchase SMPS from Primeabgb.  Can anyone provide me discount coupons for the same.
> 
> ...



I guess no body gives discount coupons here....and also primabgb


----------



## load (Mar 29, 2012)

See this screen shot


*pzy.be/t/2/primeabgb.png


----------

